# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Dilemma: Old built-in wardrobes: Re-do from scratch or superficial refresh?

## pocketv

Hi all, 
I'm struggling to know the best approach to our old built-in wardrobes. We're doing up the rest of the flat, and want to jazz up our robes too. They're from the 60s - solidly built, good workmanship, but the interior wood has stained in places and the open/close mechanisms of the hinge doors are a bit stiff. No decent drawers. Old handles too. A bit ugly all up. 
We could completely gut them and put in a flatpack robe or even just replace the doors with sliding doors from Bunnings but I didn't really like the Bunnings doors, and it seems a shame to get rid of such a well-built interior. 
We also need drawers but I didn't like the Bunnings drawers either as they're not flush with one another (this gal ain't easily pleased!). 
Can anyone advise me on any of the following? (Note - I'm based in Melbourne)
- who else (apart from Bunnings) does DIY sliding doors?
- who else does modular DIY wardrobe drawers?
- is there a thin laminate sheeting/surface liner we can apply on the robe interiors?
- to get the open/close mechanism smoother, would it be a simple replacement/upgrade of the tongue/groove hardware (no idea what it's called)? 
Any tips would be much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance! 
Mimi

----------


## Cecile

I like to use the statement "if it ain't broke, don't fix it", so if it's as solid as you say, I'd be inclined to keep them. 
Why not paint the interiors with high-gloss white and have a cabinetmaker/kitchen supply place make new melamine doors?  Alternatively, IKEA has flat-pack wardrobes that have sensational interior fittings, including drawers, and you can also get sliding doors, but the system is a bit pricey.  It's also hard to get stuff that fits into existing. 
Companies such as Regency specialise in wardrobes, and they may be able to do slidiing doors for you in whatever finish you need, including mirror.

----------


## m6sports

We had built-ins installed for $650 each I wouldn't bother DIY not for that money I don't think I would have been able to do it myself for less then that  
They are basic with 2 hanging rods and a bank of shelfs if I wanted draws it was extra

----------


## pocketv

Thanks Cecile, some good suggestions there!  :Smilie:  
Cheers,
Mimi.

----------


## pocketv

Thanks m6sports, worth knowing what a basic built-in can cost, though I suspect we're going to want something a bit more elaborate...  
Cheers,
Mimi.

----------

